# Upgrading the Defy 1 2015 - Allum - should I? Crank n Wheels



## lowflyingmeat (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi guys,

I'm sort of new to cycling, I spent the last two years on an 88' steel bianchi. This year I decided I wanted an upgrade but I wanted to take it easy so I bought this Giant Defy 1 as an entry. I definitely love using the 105 shifters over my down tubes and it just rides far better. However the bike could use some adjustments, I've already swapped the saddle out for a specialized romin after 300KM, the stock one was just too squishy/narrow for my fat butt.


I was thinking of either upgrading the crank or the wheels, but people told me because it's a press-fit - changing out the bottom bracket will void my frame warranty? Are they serious? So am I stuck with the FSA stuff? I know they do have some high end stuff but for cost wise (Being in Canada) my cheapest route (seems) to be to swap out for an ultegra crank, but I know my current BB is not compatible with the hollow tech 2.

The wheels feel just "alright", they honestly feel no different than my 20 year old generic Japanese allum wheels with $20 Vittoria Rubino trainer tires on my Bianchi.

But some people have told me to just wait it out, replace parts, or really really wait it out and buy a new bicycle in a few years. Quite honestly I know from local strava data and my own performance, I could get pretty far with just this but I don't mind shilling out some dollars if it means some tangible real world differences. The Saddle swap was a god send!

I'm 190lbs, 5"10 and I row for my college. Cycling for me is a hobby, I ride only about 150KM a week. I just joined some local clubs and I do try to improve my segments and etc with Strava, I'll probably invest in a Garmin soon.

Thanks!


----------



## Frreed (Aug 17, 2006)

I have a 2015 Defy 1 as well. Agree that the saddle was terrible. Put my favorite on it and am looking for a newer and lighter replacement. 

I can't imagine that replacing the crank would void the warranty. Shimano has press fit BBs and they will work for 105/Ultegra/Dura-Ace. I plan on changing the crank to 105 before next spring. I won't do it myself, but have my shop make the swap. 

I don't have problems with the wheels. I am 6' and weight about 220. They have been solid for 1400 miles including a week long tour that totaled just over 500 miles. I don't race so I have no real need for the lightest wheels I can find. I may get a new set at some point, but am happy so far.

I have been riding bikes for 30+ years and the Defy is the best overall bike I have owned. I never had the money or inclination to spend big bucks on a bike, but have always looked for one that offered great performance for the price. This bike seems to be about as good as I could get at the price.

Enjoy it and ride the heck out of it. You'll know when it is time to upgrade.


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

Having rowed in college, I used my bike for cross training and transportation. My attitude towards it was the harder the workout on the bike, the stronger I would get for rowing. So, what I rode wasn't important as long as it was comfortable and reliable. My opinion, is to save your money on bike upgrades and enjoy getting stronger on what you have. 

Cycling is great cross training for rowing. In shape cyclists can often hop on an erg and pop out an impressive time even though lacking in proper rowing technique.


----------



## HEMIjer (Oct 18, 2008)

Agree with Rogus and would add save your upgrade dollars for fit, comfort, and nutrition items. Get your self a really nice pair of bibs and shoes and call it done, if you need to change stem length or anything for fit that would be more important, tires, chain, cassette, bar tape, etc. as you need them. 

Still a nice bike for being in College.


----------



## marc7654 (Jun 24, 2014)

Yea at this point save the $$ for the extras I think. The 2015 Defy 1 has the 11 speed 5800 105 set on it. So front derailleur is nearly identical to the Ultegra, so no need to upgrade that. A new Crank might be lighter but not by much. Maybe a new Bottom Bracket would have better bearings but not sure how much better. I'd have a shop do the install. I've got the same 105 set on my Defy and it works fine. My Wife has the Ultegra on her Avail I can tell a small difference, it's just a little smother but not a huge difference. If you do need to replace a part then upgrade to Ultegra then.

New wheels might be worth it but you aren't likely to find anything for less than $300 that's better than what you have now. Also you need to be sure and get the 11 speed freewheel on any new set. Wheels might be a place to spend $ but maybe go for a decent Garmin computer first. Hook in with with one of the online systems and do the virtual segment competition and see how your improving over time. Buy some nice pedals and shoes. 

What's the risk of the bike being stolen in your area? If you are riding it to class then it might be fairly high. If not then maying jumping to Electronic shifting would be worth it in the long run. You could transfer the set to a new frame later but now you re talking real $$ and by the time you can afford a new bike the current group sets will be light years ahead of what you can get now.

Save the $ I think and turn this one into your commuter in two or three of years. If you can save $1000 a year now you could get a sweet ride in 3 years.


----------

